# MK1 meet and greet 2nd time around



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Yo last year was fun and some great cars came out. Lots of real nice people and cool cats. Lets do this bigger and better than last. We will be doing shirts and stickers once again (with all designs approved by the SOWO crew). So like last year, if you have an idea for the shirts and stickers or anything to make the meet and greet better, post them up and when we get closer we will vote on what everyone likes. Last year Hugo nailed it on the head with the design. Also I will be starting a list, once again, of who will be attending just to keep track. So please follow suit on the info,

1. Omar Rodriguez-- Florida-- '83 Rabbit Gti.
2. Shannon Clark-- Tennessee-- '79 Rabbit.
4. Tony-- Kentucky-- '81 Rabbit .
5. Jacob-- ???????--Jetta
6. Arnaldo-- Tennessee-- '82 Jetta Diesel.
7. Hugo--?????????--Rabbit GTI.
8. Kevin--N.C-- '79 Rocco
9. Chris--Florida-- '81 Jetta
10. Tommy--Louisiana-- '84 Rabbit GTI
11. Mike-- Kentucky-- '82 Caddy
12. Adam-- N.C-- '81 Jetta
13. Alan--Winchester, VA-- '80 Rabbit
14. Brandon-- Cumming, GA-- '84 Rabbit GTI
15. Bill & Jessica--N.C-- '84 Jetta TD
16. Joe-- Asheville, NC-- '80 Rocco or Jetta
17. Derek M-- Florida-- '84 Jetta Coupe
18. Shane B-- Toronto Ontario-- '78 Rabbit
19. Cameron James-- Hampton, VA--'84 GTI
20. Chris Cooley------ Racco
21. Chris-- Braselton, Georgia-- '79 Rabbit Limo 
22. Chas-- South Florida-- '78 Rabbit
23. Junito-- Florida-- '84 Caddy
24. Raul-- Florida-- '84 Rabbit LS

!!!!!!!!!UPDATE!!!!!!!!
BIG DADDY"S has booked a live DJ to play Friday night!! 

*UPDATE*------5/9/11
Ladies and gentlemen, I would like to announce that there will be a, Golden Bunny Award being handed out by Moneytrap and I. Moneytrap, Ben, has donated this award and some other fun items. We have not yet come up with the criteria, but will most likely be peoples choice. I will like to thank Ben for his contribution to the GTG and the cause. You guys are what makes this GTG what it is. Thanks again Ben and see you all there!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5/13/11

Here are the final details for the MK1 meet and greet=

Friday, May 20th Helen GA


Location---- Big Daddy's

Time-------- Festivities start at 7 p.m and will end when we get kicked out

Sponsor----- Stance Factory

Starting at 8p.m, Forge and Stance Factory will be joining us and hosting the Lowdown Showdown.

You will be given a number and a ballot by one of us to display on your dash. This is for the Golden Bunny Award, given out to peoples choice, vote for your choice. The ballot should be handed in by 10:30 and hopefully we can hand the award out by 11. This award is brought to you and donated by Moneytrap (Ben). Thank you sir for your help.

Shirts will be handed out to those who have pre-ordered by Gatieg (Hugo) or the Stance Factory booth? I think there will be a few extra shirts available for sale at the GTG.

Thanks to everyone who has lended a hand and or contributed to making this happen. Again I can't stress this enough, without the Mk1 community, this wouldn't be possible. Also big thanks to Gatieg (Hugo) for his time and effort with the shirt design and helping us with a sponsor. Thanks to Stance Factory for sponsorship. See all you guys in a week!!!!!!!!! N

---Omar---


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I have the company to do the shirts and stickers on stand by. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

We are going to hold the event at the same place as last year, Big Daddy's.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

Count me and Eleanor in for another go around.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Best dog ever! Any chance you bringing some more MK1 cookies?LOL


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

hopefully be there, probably not in a mark1


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Will be there with a new motor.  
Count me in for the shirt and all too. 
Last year's shirt was kick ass and gonna be hard to top. opcorn: 

Maybe we could do a Helen cruise around with all the mk1s. :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

A cruise sounds great. Also last years shirt design was awesome. Thanks again to Hugo for designing it. Im getting there Friday around 10 am.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

are B1's allowed?..im planning on bringing my 84 quantum this year


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

PoppaCW said:


> are B1's allowed?..im planning on bringing my 84 quantum this year


That would be a B2.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

Ill be there again this year in the Jetta! Hopefully with my newly built motor in by then and wheels  -Jacob-


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Jetta is nice there sir. I want a Caddy sooo bad. I'm going to have to get one.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

This Time count me AND my Jetta this time... It was great to meet you all last year! She is running good and with new wheels!:beer:









Haven't wash her for like 4 months now!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> This Time count me AND my Jetta this time... It was great to meet you all last year! She is running good and with new wheels!:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
I noticed it wasnt at GPO the other day.
I hoped that meant it was back on the road.

What are the wheels?


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Not there anymore bro! Finally the electrical issues have been fixed, the wheels are Work Ewing mesh... Btw my name is Arnaldo. (If you guys are gonna add me to the list) lol


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

A1steaksauce said:


> you're pretty confident about making it there...you're not even running yet!


Well, considering Ive done the whole swap in basically 8 weeks, I would like to think it would be running 5 months from now. :laugh:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm in and willing to lend a hand and design another shirt and sticker if you are down with that.

Oh and bringing the silver **** box again this year.
-Hugo


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Arnaldo!!!!!!!! Que pasa? Glad to hear you are coming out again and Hugo, you have the green light to design away. By the way, your sh!tbox is very nice!!! I'm feeling a little lazy right now, so I will add you guys to the list tomorrow.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

GaTeIg said:


> I'm in and willing to lend a hand and design another shirt and sticker if you are down with that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Odds are getting better I can be there.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Last year i made it there in my mk3, the rabbit wasnt totally read for an 800 mile trip...

this year im aiming to be there in the 83 rabbit gti.. if i dont ill be there in the 90 coupe.. for ****s and giggles..

cant wait tho. :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagen1 (Aug 20, 2010)

*count me in*

well this year ill make the meet and im bringing my brother to so itll be me with my 2 caddys and his caddy too...with the wifes toy whatever that may be


----------



## T3Fox (Apr 3, 2009)

I will hopefully be there in my GTI but if that dosent work out then i will drive my E30:facepalm:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The hubby and I are planning on SoWo this year. Never been before. We're hoping to be in our '84 1.6TD Jetta...freshly rebuilt :thumbup:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

My Caddy will be done & ready seen below in sig


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

kevin - raleigh nc - 79 rocco (link)


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

I will be there and square with with my 87 scirocco. The Gang of Change will be there as well and if you didn't know it's gonna be an invasion. Real talk. We are the most gully and grimy scallywags and hooligans to throw down H-town Charlie Brown. Gettin back to our roots this year with some of the most low down hood rat **** you've ever seen. We are the lowest of the low. Straight from the bricks and fresh out tha trap. We're gonna put the VW scene on its ass. Helen get ready for Louisville's very own Gang of Change.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

Im going. 
Chris 
81 jetta
coming from FL


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Omar! Wake up! I think we might have a larger gathering this year...:beer:


----------



## bmwadkt (Jan 28, 2006)

Cant wait. Finally after 5 years of slow building will be there with my rabbit. dropped the bbs off today to be redone! sooooooo excited.


----------



## bmwadkt (Jan 28, 2006)

deathhare. said:


> Will be there with a new motor.
> Count me in for the shirt and all too.
> Last year's shirt was kick ass and gonna be hard to top. opcorn:
> 
> Maybe we could do a Helen cruise around with all the mk1s. :thumbup:


Soooo Down for this


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

GaTeIg said:


> Omar! Wake up! I think we might have a larger gathering this year...:beer:


X2! Come on bro! Update the list!  Damn lazy Hispanic people... Oh wait, I'm puertorrican. :facepalm:


----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

LilHearst said:


> We are going to hold the event at the same place as last year, Big Daddy's.:thumbup::thumbup:


When is this taking place? 
Would like to come with my rabbit.


----------



## bmwadkt (Jan 28, 2006)

Count me in.

Tommy Manasco - Louisiana - 84 Rabbit gti


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> X2! Come on bro! Update the list!  Damn lazy Hispanic people... Oh wait, I'm puertorrican. :facepalm:


:wave::beer:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Have some ideas brewing on the shirts and stickers. Should I incorporate a pickup in the design in addition to the rabbit? Will you caddy guys feel left out of if I don't?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

I say dont even have a car or truck on it.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

A good possibility:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I was at the first meet, but the rabbit is currently undergoing a facelift. I'll be in a MK3 this year.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Come anyway.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Omar is asleep and needs to update the first post. :laugh:


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll be there as well. 

Brandon
92 calypso golf
Louisville, Ky


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

dblueS40 said:


> I'll be there as well.
> 
> Brandon
> 92 calypso golf
> Louisville, Ky


It a *mk1* thing. :sly:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

deathhare. said:


> Omar is asleep and needs to update the first post. :laugh:


Nuttin new w/ thats guy.dude....hehehehehehehe:laugh::heart:


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

deathhare. said:


> It a *mk1* thing. :sly:


:facepalm: haha, i must have really been out of it when i was looking over this. either way, i still might stop by.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Whoa!!!!! Sorry guys, I've been super lazy. List is getting updated right now. I'm only adding the names of those who gave the info as its shown on the list. If you said you were coming, but didn't post any info, please send me an IM with it and I will add you to the list. Thanks guys! By the way, anyone is welcomed to come out, but it is a MK1 GTG.:heart::heart:

By the way. Post pics of what you will be driving. Love to put faces with cars. Heres mine


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Any ideas on start time guys for the GTG? Last year we started at 8, I think and it got dark kinda quickly. Should we start earlier this year to get the most daylight as possible? I'm thinking around 7/7:30...... Its not like we won't be there till late. let me know what every is thinking on this please.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

where is this thing anyway? and when?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

LilHearst said:


> Any ideas on start time guys for the GTG? Last year we started at 8, I think and it got dark kinda quickly. Should we start earlier this year to get the most daylight as possible? I'm thinking around 7/7:30...... Its not like we won't be there till late. let me know what every is thinking on this please.


I agree a little earlier would be good.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Going to be at Big Daddy's, Friday-May 20 starting at 7???


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

My bad bro, Arnaldo, Smyrna Tennessee 1982 Jetta Diesel, if she makes it...


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I got you Arnaldo, don't worry about it broski!


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

like i said my going so please add me to the list.

Mike D, , 82 Caddy, Louisville Kentucky


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

im down, im in harrisburg pa so lets get some pa people in on this

92 cabby


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Got you on the list Mike D...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm in.

Adam, Charlotte NC, '81 Jetta


----------



## waterwagen1 (Aug 20, 2010)

*hey*

ill be there with my blue early caddy towed by my diesel 81 caddy and the brother is bringing his 80 early too i hope to see and hang with errbody asap...hope to see most you guys at southern worthersee


----------



## 92JettaA3 (Dec 29, 2004)

Ill be there again this year in my rabbit

Alan K, 1980 Rabbit, Winchester VA


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be there for my first year 

Brandon Magar - Cumming, GA - '84 Rabbit GTI

Picture as-is the day I bought it. I should have all the suspension work done before the show to bring it down from the clouds a bit, as well as sand and paint the wheels (until I can afford a better option) and add a TT w/Borla exhaust (currently it's just straight race headers).


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Got you on the list gentlemen. Lets keep this rolling.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Alright....here's the shirt.... 








Taking orders now!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Bill & Jessica - NC - '84 Jetta TD :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

lol, that shirt is priceless. Rockerchick you are on the list! Getting a good turnout so far. Maybe we should move the GTG to the liquor store........:laugh:


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

The Gang of Change will be there in full effect. So bring all your quarters and we will take em from you. Bring the purple drank and sippin syrup and we will give lessons in Thugication.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

^^^^^^ Gang Of Change, huh? Ok, come on out and hang. Lets leave some of the thugacation at home though.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Possibly somewhere...BD's lot is tiny.


----------



## lucky13cloverz (Jul 2, 2006)

Count me there again this year! by far my favorite shoe! Shirt design is amazing! Lol

'84 gti light blue jh/3a
greenville, sc


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Whats your name again?


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

I met some of you guys last year, I will def be at SOWO, just not sure if I will have my Jetta Coupe finished in time, I may have to drive the Scirocco I just picked up, but it will also need some attention before i can take it down.

MK1 Jetta Coupe, 16V Megasquirt
80 Scirocco, Black

I would like the sticker and T-shirt size large, Let me know how to pay if you need it in advance.

Joe, Asheville, NC:wave:


----------



## 727signs (Aug 7, 2007)

*count me in*

Derek M.----Florida----84 Jetta Coupe. 
SoWo first timer. Just when I thought I couldn't wait for SoWo. You throw a mk1 GTG day before. O' Hell YAAAAAA. Vortex wont let post pics, somebody plz post for me thanks. :beer:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5491545051/ Winterjam Daytona Beach 2011


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

727signs said:


> Derek M.----Florida----84 Jetta Coupe.
> SoWo first timer. Just when I thought I couldn't wait for SoWo. You throw a mk1 GTG day before. O' Hell YAAAAAA. Vortex wont let post pics, somebody plz post for me thanks. :beer:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5491545051/ Winterjam Daytona Beach 2011


----------



## 727signs (Aug 7, 2007)

thank you deathhare:beer:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Got the list updated. Love that candy green!!!!!!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

wku88omerta said:


> The Gang of Change will be there in full effect. So bring all your quarters and we will take em from you. Bring the purple drank and sippin syrup and we will give lessons in Thugication.


 Really Really, c'mon wow Gang of Change thats Original..... Anywho lets keep this moving in the positive not negative direction...


----------



## corradog67 (Feb 20, 2004)

well i will be coming to sowo, unfortunately i can not drive my caddy there as it is too far but here is a picture of it anyways. hopefully i can meet some of you guys at the gtg


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

Shane Bertolacci, Toronto Ontario, 78' blue 2 door Rabbit

Will XXLT's be available?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

XXLT shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

Count me in for a T then too. :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

updated


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome

Cameron James--Hampton, VA--'84 GTI


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotcha!!:thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Anything on shirt designs yet?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

April for the shirts!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Really looking forward to bringing the Scirocco out again, last year was a blast!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Just got some pretty cool news guys, Big Daddy's has booked a DJ to play music for Friday night. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Yo Hugo, I don't think I can wait any longer man! Stop holding out on us! LMAO


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

We're already at 20 and Bigg Daddy's lot holds maybe half that, right?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

We'll figure something out. Last year we had about 25-30 on the list and about 15 people didn't show up. I still have like 20 stickers left from last year. If any one wants another hit me up.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

pa·tience 
   /ˈpeɪʃəns/ Show Spelled[pey-shuhns] Show IPA 
–noun 
1. 
the quality of being patient, as the bearing of provocation, annoyance, misfortune, or pain, without complaint, loss of temper, irritation, or the like. 
2. 
an ability or willingness to suppress restlessness or annoyance when confronted with delay: to have patience with a slow learner. 
3. 
quiet, steady perseverance; even-tempered care; diligence: to work with patience. 
4. 
Cards (chiefly British ) . solitaire ( def. 1 ) . 
5. 
Also called patience dock . a European dock, Rumex patientia, of the buckwheat family, whose leaves are often used as a vegetable. 
6. 
Obsolete . leave; permission; sufference. 
Use patience in a Sentence


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Made my reservations today, if I can just get a car running by May 20!!!!:banghead: 

My son in 2008:thumbup: eurotuner magazine!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Booooooo...................... Hugo u making me cry! 
By the way, I love that shirt your son is wearing there sir. Where can I scope one out from?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

LilHearst said:


> By the way, I love that shirt your son is wearing there sir. Where can I scope one out from?:thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks,The shirt is from a small company i started, (very small)we actually ordered them off of Ebay, guy in Puerto Rico (i think) makes them, my son picked out his body style, paint, wheels, lowered etc. Then he will add your text.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Got any more info? I want to order one if its still possible.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

LilHearst said:


> Got any more info? I want to order one if its still possible.


 This is the guy, I may have to have me a new one made for SOWO. If you have one made, post your design so we can see it!!:thumbup: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-T-shirt-...10004?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&hash=item43a5f81db4


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

[email protected] AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could get one with all the different options on one shirt.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm bringing the MKV but I will definitely be at this! :thumbup:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

eatonrabbit. said:


> I'm bringing the MKV but I will definitely be at this! :thumbup:


 no mk1 :-(


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

A2jettafreak said:


> no mk1 :-(


 I just sold it.  










Looking for a new project now.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

sadly im praying i can take the rabbit.. we will see :-/ 

Coolwater Vw... keeping it oldschool


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Just curious, who's staying at the Helendorf???? maybe we can all park together there or something.....


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

LilHearst said:


> Just curious, who's staying at the Helendorf???? maybe we can all park together there or something.....


 I made that mistake the first year I went. I'll be at Bavarian Brook Rentals


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

irishpride said:


> I made that mistake the first year I went. I'll be at Bavarian Brook Rentals


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, tell me about it, but since the entrance to the Motel 6 is hagard. I decided to stay at the Helendorf this year. I hope nothing happens there with all the knuckle heads walking around.:banghead:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I need some help guys. I am looking for a working '84 Rabbit GTI cluster. Please let me know if any of you have one. Need it asap.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

irishpride said:


> I made that mistake the first year I went. I'll be at Bavarian Brook Rentals


 Same here, I also stayed at Bavarian Brook Rentals last year.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

LilHearst said:


> I need some help guys. I am looking for a working '84 Rabbit GTI cluster. Please let me know if any of you have one. Need it asap.


 I will look through my clusters tonight, I am not sure if I have one or not, I have 2 large boxes full.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

I have one but it has a clock. you will need to swap the tach


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

How much shipped to 32738? Please let me know guys. Oh by the way, you guys are scaring me on the whole HELENDORF thing........


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

LilHearst said:


> How much shipped to 32738? Please let me know guys. Oh by the way, you guys are scaring me on the whole HELENDORF thing........


 naaaaaaaaah man its kewl they just pahty haaaaaaahd there dude.guy, we stayed and had no issues just alot of blappity blah...stop being a hussy:laugh:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

LilHearst said:


> Oh by the way, you guys are scaring me on the whole HELENDORF thing........


 Was no problem for me but my wife and son were along that year and the party went on all night,(lots of noise on our floor) I was cool with it, I stood in the parking lot and met some great people until about 2am.


----------



## MmmKay-One (Mar 21, 2011)

Im in!

Chris Duffee 1979 rabbit, Braselton Ga


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

chas south florida 78' rabbit


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

List is updated fellas.

Also, shirts might be under $10 if all goes well. Working something out for everyone to be able to get their hands on a shirt at the meet and greet.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

eace:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Do we really need their sponsorship? 

Is it terrible that I say I hate this year's design?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

deathhare. said:


> Do we really need their sponsorship?
> 
> Is it terrible that I say I hate this year's design?


No and No.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Deathare, you are more than welcome to express your thoughts on the matter. Thats what we want. We want input on what everyone is wanting and feeling. I personally like the second design. Keep in mind we are all not going to agree 100% when it comes down to it. Now on the sponsorship, I really don't see an issue with it and we get a break on the cost of shirts. But hey, thats just me. This event is for everyone and for everyone to participate. This is not a just me and what I say goes thing. Without the VW Mk1 community this isn't possible. So please feel free to express your thoughts, share ideas, volunteer and help this mini event within SOWO, be better year in year out. Again, if anyone has a design they would like to submit for shirts, please do so by posting it on here or sending me a IM. Once they are up, everyone will vote and thats how we will decide. Thanks Hugo for your time and designs submitted, Omar.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for being cool.
I think *Id* like to see something a little less playful. Last years spin off the Warsteiner logo was genius. Not sure if you wanna do another logo rip or not but most dig Jager.  :thumbup:
I like black tees though so maybe thats just me. :wave:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

deathhare. said:


> Thanks for being cool.
> I think *Id* like to see something a little less playful. Last years spin off the Warsteiner logo was genius. Not sure if you wanna do another logo rip or not but most dig Jager.  :thumbup:
> I like black tees though so maybe thats just me. :wave:


I'm with you. I can do a redesign, aka skip to next years idea if you all are willing to wait another weak or two (swamped with work). I thought the alcohol reference for the shirts was lost on a lot of people last year but maybe I was wrong.... I'm up for other entries as well. :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

We got nothing but time Hugo.
Jager design would be neat, but I would suggest putting it on a green or brown t-shirt because of the Jager colors. That way they compliment each other.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah green shirt makes sense.

Now im feeling guilty cause no one else is chiming in and Im causing Hugo more work. :laugh:

I think even if people last year didnt get the Warsteiner thing they still thought it looked classy.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Now I'm not saying it will be Jagermeister...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

GaTeIg said:


> Now I'm not saying it will be Jagermeister...


You're the artist.  :thumbup:


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

deathhare. said:


> Thanks for being cool.
> I think *Id* like to see something a little less playful. Last years spin off the Warsteiner logo was genius. Not sure if you wanna do another logo rip or not but most dig Jager.  :thumbup:
> I like black tees though so maybe thats just me. :wave:


X2! Last year shirt kicked ass! Got a lot of complements from that shirt.  Another german theme would be cool unlike the TNEUROS shirt, its just silly...:facepalm:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

which euro trash? Team Euro Trash? the same who sponsor sowo? I love them!!!! i wonder why... so it would be a bonus (for me anyway) if their logo was on the shirt too..i like the idea of saving money.. but either way could matter less to me..

anyway.. i like the ones up, but my vote would be blue and orange :laugh:, but I also agree with Shannon on the playful thing. either way I will be buying 3 or 4 shirts just like last year one for my 12yr old so can my vote be no bad words? alcohol design rip off are fine with me lol...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

irishpride said:


> which euro trash? Team Euro Trash? the same who sponsor sowo? I love them!!!! i wonder why... so it would be a bonus (for me anyway) if their logo was on the shirt too..i like the idea of saving money.. but either way could matter less to me..
> 
> anyway.. i like the ones up, but my vote would be blue and orange :laugh:, but I also agree with Shannon on the playful thing. either way I will be buying 3 or 4 shirts just like last year one for my 12yr old so can my vote be no bad words? alcohol design rip off are fine with me lol...


So no "My MK1 is better than your f**king emaky!"


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

wantacad said:


> So no "My MK1 is better than your f**king emaky!"


hahahahaha I would wear it.. and i guess he could sleep in it..:laugh:


----------



## bmwadkt (Jan 28, 2006)

Not sure if you are interested in any other ideas etc... But I make tshirt designs Qin my spare time as well and have a couple of ideas. However I would rather you pm me and let's swap emails if you are interested so this doesn't turn the thread into a who can post the most shirt designs instead of mk1 meet and greet thoughts! Cheers


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Its ok to post them up in this thread. No one here is trying to rip of designs or have any bad intensions. Just trying to come up with a design that most would like to see become the official MK1 meet and greet t-shirt. 

On another note, anyone bringing any parts to sale at Sowo for Mk1's. I have a couple of things I want to sell and was just wondering. Heres my list, off the top of my head:

1. One blue sunvisor set - $10
2. One tan sunvisor set - $10
3. steering column cover in brownish/tan - $10
4. e-brake boot in brownish/tan - $5
5. one black Golde sunroof crank - decent shape- $20
6. one chrome Golde sunroof crank - Good shape - $35

I have some more stuff, but I gotta check the garage.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

LilHearst said:


> 4. e-brake boot in brownish/tan - $5


Im interested in this. :thumbup:
Also looking for brown window cranks.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Added one more to the list.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Bro i will take either the black or chrome sunroof crank, im not picky but def need one. :laugh:


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Added one more to the list, we will be bring the Cabby for now. May have to bring the Caddy to.


If you need parts for MK1 or Mk3 let me know. I have tons of parts and some rare parts to.
Can bring wheel set to.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Arnaldo, which ever you prefer. Let me know so I can take it off the list.:thumbup:

Evil VR6, post some of the things you have. I'm always looking for parts.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

are any of the florida people planning a caravan or anything?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

We can plan a caravan if you would like Dozier. I will be leaving Friday morning around 2 a.m with a couple of people. I want to take it easy, relax and enjoy the drive, while still getting there early. If you are interested in the details, hit me up on IM.:thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Shirt design????


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

LilHearst said:


> Shirt design????


I know...where are they?


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

No one else has chimmed in. So, I think we should give it until Monday and if there is no other entries, we will stick with your designs Hugo. Thats fair, in my opinion. We gave the chance to submit ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Come on people, lets get going. Everyone in sleep mode? I have done a couple of upgrades in my opinion to the car. Here is what it looked like before the small touches here and there. Gotta wait for Sowo to see them. Nothing major..........


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh I thought he was coming up with new ideas?


----------



## 727signs (Aug 7, 2007)

*PVW sighting*

LilHearst congrats on the pic in PVW. :beer: PVW did a spread on fixxfest.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

LilHearst said:


> No one else has chimmed in. So, I think we should give it until Monday and if there is no other entries, we will stick with your designs Hugo. Thats fair, in my opinion. We gave the chance to submit ideas. :thumbup:


I'll come up with a new design if no one submits one before then. You guys will have to wait is all...


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Really, I didn't even know they were there. Thats cool stuff.
Hugo, go for it bro. I just don't want it to get too late to be able to order shirts. Then again, you guys are handling that anyways. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Evil Vr6 said:


> Added one more to the list, we will be bring the Cabby for now. May have to bring the Caddy to.
> 
> 
> If you need parts for MK1 or Mk3 let me know. I have tons of parts and some rare parts to.
> Can bring wheel set to.


and maybe a MK1 jetta??? Adam....Adam....are you listening?:laugh:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

^^^ I'll be coming down with the NC crew...Adam can ride back with one of us if he needs a lift


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Alright kids, I managed to find a few hours of free time. Here is my second and final design. Not 100% sure that we can print with the gold foil...I'll find out if this is the design you all want to go for. If not, someone else needs to step up..I'm too busy to mess with another design:









Suggestions on improvements/changes welcome though not necessarily taken. :laugh:
The ordinal file is cleaner than what is shown here. I whipped up a quick look in Photoshop to see what the foil would look like...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Win :thumbup:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

deathhare. said:


> Win :thumbup:


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Im ready to pay for my shirt now.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Oh. Me want! Is there any chance of scoring one of these, even though my yellow monstrosity won't be down there this year?

Will tape a westy front end to my MK3 for T-shirt.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I think we have a winner ladies. Everyone so far seems to like it. Thanks Hugo for donating your time and resources for the cause. We appreciate everything you have done. Now if the gold foil is not available, can just plain gold be had?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

im really trying to
bring the rabbit.. gotta do a aba serp setup.. to make sure and injector seals. crossing my fingers!!! :-/ but i defenitely want a shirt  like nuno said.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Either way, I'll still be at this gtg even though the rabbit won't. I am also going in hopes to score more VW cookies and remind deathhare that he's a dick on the interwebz. :laugh:


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

nemo1ner said:


> I am also going in hopes to score more VW cookies and remind deathhare that he's a dick on the interwebz. :laugh:


The cookies will return! My super girlfriend took it upon her self to score some more VW cutter shapes for this year.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll have the paypal addy up later today. I guess I will take orders for the shirts through till Friday evening. Stay tuned...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> I am also going in hopes to score more VW cookies and remind deathhare that he's a dick on the interwebz. :laugh:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*T-shirt Ordering info.*

OK, Paypal is ( [email protected] ). That's me. 

*** *8* clams a piece
*** _Please send *$* as a gift!_ 
*** Subject line: "Mk1 Sowo shirts" 
*** In the message window please put your *name*, *total number* of shirts, what *size/sizes* you would like.
*** *Deadline* is this Friday evening, 4/29
*** Spread the word

Shirts will be brought to the show. 

Gold metallic print is a go!
Omar, if you want to add this to the first post in this thread along with the shirt design that would be good.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

GaTeIg said:


> OK, Paypal is ( [email protected] ). That's me.
> 
> *** *8* clams a piece
> *** _Please send *$* as a gift!_
> ...


Sounds great.
Did you decide what color the shirts will be?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

They are WHITE to go along with the Bitburger theme (my preference). If you all have other suggestions, we can hash out different options until Friday. Color preferences?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Just sent you 10 bucks. 
I figure the designer deserves a tip. :heart: :thumbup:

Im down for almost any other color because I always ruin white shirts. :laugh:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Shannon :beer:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Yep. :thumbup:

I think red or some not too dark color would be good as long as the type doesnt get lost in the color.
Again, whatever color everyone wants is good for me. :thumbup:
Actually, whatever you choose is probably easier than 100 different opinions. :laugh:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

deathhare. said:


> Just sent you 10 bucks.
> I figure the designer deserves a tip. :heart: :thumbup:
> 
> Im down for almost any other color because I always ruin white shirts. :laugh:


Lol. Same here. I'm down for any color except black, since that was last year's color. :thumbup: maybe a light brown?  either way, you're getting monies from me.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Damn it, my pay-pal is not responding. I want 3 shirts!!!!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

A light tan or brown or even a green would look great. But I'm not picky. That's deathares department! Lmao
Uh I'm not to savvy with the computer skills. Can someone help me out and tell me how to post the design on the first page? Sorry, I'm a automotive painter, not a computer nerd.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

LilHearst said:


> But I'm not picky. That's deathares department! Lmao


He's not picky, he just like disagreeing with everything. You can list every color in the spectrum, and deathhare will go out of his way to invent a color just to prove that you fail at choosing colors.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> He's not picky, he just like disagreeing with everything. You can list every color in the spectrum, and deathhare will go out of his way to invent a color just to prove that you fail at choosing colors.


Some people are just never right. 
I like to call those people...._everyone but me_. 


Honestly, I was just about to say Im down for brown. 
Would look right with the gold I think if its not too dark.
Green sounds good too. :thumbup:


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*GTI*

ok, i'm in... Jet 84' GTI, NC


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

I just want to add the DH is a dick but, then again so am I. :laugh:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

wantacad said:


> I just want to add the DH is a dick but, then again so am I. :laugh:


Were you planning to actually go to sleep when you stay at my house? :laugh:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

deathhare. said:


> Were you planning to actually go to sleep when you stay at my house? :laugh:


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

wantacad said:


> I just want to add the DH is a dick but, then again so am I. :laugh:


It's a damn sausagefest in here. :sly:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

soo whats the color!?? wtf why does paypal not do gift anymore... someone has to take the charge aparently. :-/


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

What? I just gifted some a few days ago.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

I sent my shirt payment as a gift, no problem.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

If gifting is a problem, just send the payment plus fees. I'm not sure what that is.....:laugh:

Color of the shirts is up to you all. My vote is white. Order two if you worry about getting it dirty.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Can we hurry up and decide the color so I can disagree? 
I aint got all day.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't care what color it is, as long as its not what Deathhare wants. :laugh:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hate white shirts!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I say light green or brown.:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

deathhare. said:


> Can we hurry up and decide the color so I can disagree?
> I aint got all day.


Don't lie, you just want to pick out your outfit ahead of time so you can look cute for the baggin and braggin gtg. :laugh:

My vote is for light green or brown as well. :thumbup:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I got to be honest... I dont give two flips what the shirt color is, I'm just looking forward to meetIng you most of you.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

i will order my usual 4 shirts. sending monies thursday or friday morning..:wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

LilHearst said:


> I don't care what color it is, as long as its not what Deathhare wants. :laugh:


In that case, I dont want dayglo pink. 



nemo1ner said:


> Don't lie, you just want to pick out your outfit ahead of time so you can look cute for the baggin and braggin gtg. :laugh:


Dont be angry because Im more glamourous than you.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

Paypal sent. 

I'm in for some colour if it's doable and everyone else agrees. Brown or Green is good. :thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Glam!!!!!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Glam!!!!!


Damn...them chicks is hot. 



:laugh:


I guess you dont remember this pic then..... :laugh:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Bwhahahhhahahhhaha


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Paypal sent, Thanks!!!! I am trying my best to get my Scirocco reliable for the drive, it was a one owner and stored for the last 12 years, took off the fuel filter and the gas looked like chocolate milk when I dumped it out. As well as all of the other usual worn out and gummed up parts, probably will not have much time for cosmetic changes!! Do not laugh at the very bad paint job he put on the car years ago!!


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Like them a lot... What about blue? I want 3 anyway, sending payment on friday! or Saturday.eace:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks to all that have order so far... I'd like to get all of the orders for this shirts by this Friday evening! I'm leaning towards a light green for the shirts if White is out.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, light green!!!!!!!!!! By the way, that picture is freaking hilarious!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Big Caddy says: "Green is Sex-ay."










That's what I get for stealing teh bandwithz.


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Paypal sent for 3 shirts, Thanks!!!! Hope to have 2 MK1 there this year


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

:thumbup:Money sent! :beer:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

bump because mk1's should be on top :laugh:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Have some orders! Anymore? The deadline is fast approaching.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

GaTeIg said:


> Have some orders! Anymore? The deadline is fast approaching.


i paid you for 4. but you know that don't you.. :laugh:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Tony, got yours thanks! Anymore? Extending dead line till tonight then that's it.


----------



## kaputtschlagen (May 13, 2007)

I'll be there

Ryan
from Savannah, GA
The car is in my sig

cheers :beer:


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

Im in..

Cecilio Ruiz- south Florida- 81 rabbit

I will be sending $$ for shirt later today!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I sent mine out also Hugo. I will be updating the list a little later on today. I have about 4 people to add to the list.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Damn I forgot to send the paypal for 3 shirts... 2 med, 1 large... Im sad. :facepalm: Any chance for me?


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

i know we all have are little areas and friends etc. we like to park with; but, whats the odds we all try to gtg early and park together at the show?


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

irishpride said:


> i know we all have are little areas and friends etc. we like to park with; but, whats the odds we all try to gtg early and park together at the show?


Last year alot of the Asheville Guys parked in the grass next to the river,(directly across from the parking lot) it was cool, more room between the cars, more room for chairs and such, also a nice cool breeze coming from the water. My Condo is real close to that spot and I am getting up early and taking my car down there and just walk back to my place. I would like it if any of the MK1 crowd joined me!!


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

Can I still send money for shirt?? :banghead:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Get it in quickly. sending orders now.


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

You got mine bro??????????:wave:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I did. Payment is pending till the 4th but I trust you... I'll have a couple extra shirts at the show for $15.


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

paypal sent :beer:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah, I like the idea if we could try to park together. That would be massive. last year I over slept slightly and missed out in parking with Hugo and company. Sh!t I missed Hugo's call all together in the morning.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

LilHearst said:


> yeah, I like the idea if we could try to park together. That would be massive. last year I over slept slightly and missed out in parking with Hugo and company. Sh!t I missed Hugo's call all together in the morning.


:laugh: lets try and work it out


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, talked to my shirt guy. I can still take orders so keep em coming. I'll have 24 hour notice before ordering is over.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Maybe we can talk to Chris Cooley and see if they can reserve/designate a spot for us on the grass....


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

I just dont wanna be trapped door handle to door handle, bumper to bumper with other cars.
I also really want to set my tent up. I need some shade to hide in (or to hide from rain) and last year worked perfect for that.

It was a drag how bad they crammed cars into some of the areas and I expect it to be even worse this year with so many more cars coming.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

^^^ True. I'm glad you let the wifey and I snag a spot under the tent when it started to rain last year. Why don't we park in the concrete like we did last year then. That way its easy to get out and we are not on top of each other.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

LilHearst said:


> Why don't we park in the concrete like we did last year then. That way its easy to get out and we are not on top of each other.


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I had a lot of room on the grass last year...


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

deathhare. said:


> Agreed. :thumbup:


I agree with you too .. (vampire) :laugh: being red headed and pale I needs da shade :facepalm:

I was parked with the eurotrash tent and we were door handle to handle..**** sucked.

deff. like the idea of parking on the concrete with you guys.. someone pm Cris and see if he would reserve a spot over there for us...:heart:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Will do. What I ended up doing was getting there a little early and just parking in front of the overflow parking until they opened it. I'll ask him if we can kinda reserve a part of the concrete for all of us.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

I really wish we could accommodate you guys with a special area but there's just no way to set aside space for all the requests we receive. We certainly understand the challenges trying to fit so many cars into limited space but I want you to understand a lot of people did not park as directed and it started a domino effect. Our set up was/is designed so that there is space enough between two cars side by side for one door at a time to be able to open fully. We do it this way because so many people WANT to park in the grass. This year we are opening up two more areas to allow for the added growth. If you want to park together the best thing is to arrive as a group as early as possible while the areas are still pretty open. We will do our best to get you in the same area. I wish we could give everyone the space they want but we just have to try and manage the space we have. We really appreciate all the enthusiasm and effort you guys put into participating in SOWO and I personally look forward to the Friday GTG!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Chris. I'm sure we will be there bright and early the day of the show. I personally missed parking in the grass last year. I didn't feel part of the show parked in the concrete. It just was different.:thumbup:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

the one good thing about where I was parked last year was; I was only about 50 yards from my room. :laugh:

we should plan to hit them hard on Saturday morning :beer:

Cris I am bringing my medic bag so if anyone needs baby sitting :laugh:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

91cabster said:


> I really wish we could accommodate you guys with a special area but there's just no way to set aside space for all the requests we receive. We certainly understand the challenges trying to fit so many cars into limited space but I want you to understand a lot of people did not park as directed and it started a domino effect. Our set up was/is designed so that there is space enough between two cars side by side for one door at a time to be able to open fully. We do it this way because so many people WANT to park in the grass. This year we are opening up two more areas to allow for the added growth. If you want to park together the best thing is to arrive as a group as early as possible while the areas are still pretty open. We will do our best to get you in the same area. I wish we could give everyone the space they want but we just have to try and manage the space we have. We really appreciate all the enthusiasm and effort you guys put into participating in SOWO and I personally look forward to the Friday GTG!


Are the cars gonna be rear bumper to rear bumper? I mean so close that we cant have a small tent covering the rear half of the car?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

No need for tents! Last year, we were so drunk that some of us ended up in the river anyways. Rain wasn't an issue at that point lol.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Seems like Forge decided to hold their event, Low down Show down, at Big Daddy's on Friday at 8. I posted on their thread letting them know that we held our GTG there last year. Also that we have planned and are going to hold it there again starting at 7. So lets see what happens.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

There is no reason to assume that anything was done deliberately to create any conflict with anyone else's gathering. I was not directly involved in establishing the location and timing for our event. It was coordinated by The Stance Factory with Bigg Daddy's.

If you guys haven't concluded your event by the time we arrive, I hope we can all just hang out together and have a good time. :thumbup:

I apologize for any confusion or misunderstanding.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I wasn't stating that you did do anything. I was just letting the MK1 guys know what was going on, just incase they wanted to move it. No harm done. I'm sure we both can hold our events there with no issues. The more the merrier.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll get in straightened out.. Omar, give me a buzz when you have the opportunity. -Hugo


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Hugo, it's all good. Stance Factory, as you know, are our sponsor. There's no harm done. It's going to be an epic night for all. You guys better not miss it!!!!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll still be there. maybe....:bs:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

irishpride said:


> I'll still be there. maybe....:bs:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Tony is going. Don't let him fool ya.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

LilHearst said:


> Tony is going. Don't let him fool ya.


this guy speaks the troof :banghead: saw right through my BS flag


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

irishpride said:


> this guy speaks the troof :banghead: saw right through my BS flag


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, I would like to announce that there will be a, Golden Bunny Award being handed out by Moneytrap and I. Moneytrap, Ben, has donated this award and some other fun items. We have not yet come up with the criteria, but will most likely be peoples choice. I will like to thank Ben for his contribution to the GTG and the cause. You guys are what makes this GTG what it is. Thanks again Ben and see you all there!!!!!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Getting exciting


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

well my wife's birthday is the friday of the GTG.. anyone want to have some cake and help me sing the birfff day song?

this will be our first time being together without any kids for 11years. Most of the other birthdays I was deployed to the sandbox, then playing firefighter has also helped me miss more than my fair share of her birthdays. I just want to try an make it a little special (i'll take care of that part). but special meaning fun for her..

presents are cool too :laugh: (in the form of beer) :beer:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Sure thing!:beer::beer:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Lets do it!!!!!!!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

ill be there.. with my tri state peeps. hoping to meet some of you guys in person as usually i only know vortex names. wont be there in the mk1 much like nuno(nemoner).. said doing repairs also. black mk2 coupe will be there..


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

My car is completely stripped down to metal and I _will_ be there.


----------



## volksdoc22 (Dec 17, 2001)

Planning to drive my caddy.










Looking forward to seeing some nice mk1's.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Page 1 has been updated with all the details for the GTG. Thanks you Mk1 peeps for all the help. See u guys in a week!!!!!!!


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

LilHearst said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I would like to announce that there will be a, Golden Bunny Award being handed out by Moneytrap and I. Moneytrap, Ben, has donated this award and some other fun items. We have not yet come up with the criteria, but will most likely be peoples choice. I will like to thank Ben for his contribution to the GTG and the cause. You guys are what makes this GTG what it is. Thanks again Ben and see you all there!!!!!



I'm proud to present the freshly minted Sowo 2011 Golden Bunny award. 



It was really awesome meeting everyone last year and I'm looking forward to hanging out with all the Mk1 guys again. Hopefully we get an even better turn out this year. Big thanks to Omar for doing what he does in setting everything up and embracing the Golden Bunny award. Hope you guys like it. See you all in a week!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That thing is awesome!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::heart::heart:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

that thing is fooking sweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

That's the shizz


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

Cant wait!! My pos and I will be there!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

ooohhh maybe there is chocolate inside?! 

my cabby will be there in spirit... but i'll be there in person


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I still vote for bringing the cabby.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

it hasn't moved since we got back from the fall cruise   i'll make it up to you at madness?? :heart:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

eudorrra said:


> it hasn't moved since we got back from the fall cruise   i'll make it up to you at madness?? :heart:


:heart:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

eudorrra said:


> it hasn't moved since we got back from the fall cruise   i'll make it up to you at madness?? :heart:


ugjhh damnnn sux im trying to get mine together tooo!!! failed inspection for iratic idle lol. 










ill be there in spirit!!!! 
look
for this


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

hah when all else fails [inspection], get there in the newer one :banghead::laugh:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

It looks like I will be leaving on Friday morning headed to Helen, Ga. I believe my Scirocco will make the drive. I had just bought this car and had been working on my Jetta coupe and Caddy. I knew neither of them would be ready in time. So I took this one out of storage and started on it a few weeks ago. It had been stored for 16 years and I had to spend my time getting it running and reliable. So please overlook the cosmetics, the original owner painted it black not long before putting it in storage. And it was a very poor job. I will take care of that after I get my wifes Cabrio finished. See you guys on Friday! Joe


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

Im just throwing it out there someone is planning a gtg same time as the mk1 gtg at Big Daddy's Lowdown showdown. Im a MK1 guy just throwing out there so everyone can show up early so the mk5, mk6, and others etc............... cant have parking spots for there gtg. -Jacob-


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't have a MK1 but have a couple of friends who are participating, this GTG is gonna be awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

JW-VW said:


> Im just throwing it out there someone is planning a gtg same time as the mk1 gtg at Big Daddy's Lowdown showdown. Im a MK1 guy just throwing out there so everyone can show up early so the mk5, mk6, and others etc............... cant have parking spots for there gtg. -Jacob-


hmm, this could get interesting.
old-school+new school + crashing a party+alcohol=???


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

We already know about it. The lowdown showdown starts at 8. We will be there at 7. I will personally be there around 6:30. Parking is limited so try to get there as early as possible. Stance Factory is our sponsor and are holding that event with Forge. There shouldn't be any issues what so ever. I have already spoken with Forge.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

LilHearst said:


> We already know about it. The lowdown showdown starts at 8. We will be there at 7. I will personally be there around 6:30. Parking is limited so try to get there as early as possible. Stance Factory is our sponsor and are holding that event with Forge. There shouldn't be any issues what so ever. I have already spoken with Forge.


I'll be there thursday. if I have to, I will park my car there early friday morning and leave it there all day :laugh:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Im sitting in BD's parking lot. Where are you guys?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

deathhare. said:


> Im sitting in BD's parking lot. Where are you guys?


Lol. A bit early to the party. Grab a drink, I will be there in about 30 hours. :beer:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Write my name in a parking spot. or a trash can...

I tried.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

wantacad said:


> Write my name in a parking spot. or a trash can...
> 
> I tried.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

wantacad said:


> Write my name in a parking spot. or a trash can...
> 
> I tried.


your real name, or sc name... i have a blow up sheep I was going to put your name on and take to the gtg..


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

irishpride said:


> your real name, or sc name... i have a blow up sheep I was going to put your name on and take to the gtg..


You bastard :laugh:





I'm peeing twice on your car now.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

irishpride said:


> your real name, or sc name... i have a blow up sheep I was going to put your name on and take to the gtg..


Once the alcohol starts flowing, who knows what perversion will occur. Is the sheep known to kick?

I call sloppy seconds. Yeehaw! :beer:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Is the sheep known to kick?


Nah, but wantacad is.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Guess I should pack my hip weighters.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

uhhh now i'm glad i'm not bringing my car


















 ^ sheep!!

wish i had a better pic but alas I do not drill holes in my bumper :sly:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Lol. I don't tend to go for black sheep...maybe an asian mix sheep though. :heart: :meow:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

deathhare. said:


> Nah, but wantacad is.


Oh now we are sharing our private moments in public? I thought we could keep this on facebook...


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

now i'm confused that you're redoing your yellow car in white..... :sly:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

lmao!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

baaaaaaah baaaaaaaaaaah:wave:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I love it when you baaaaaah. Grrr.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

irishpride said:


> baaaaaaah baaaaaaaaaaah:wave:










http://smiliesftw.com/x/piss.gif


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

meow?


----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

We are leaving first thing in the morning tomorrow. 

Heading straight up 75 from Fort Myers, Florida in this..........










82 rabbit 4door 1.7 Automatic

This will be our first SOWO

Looking forward to meeting everyone at the meet and greet. 

See ya there.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

when are you leaving? my dad is driving his neato old benz up from naples on saturday (maybe friday?)


----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

We are leaving tomorrow (Thursday) early morning.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

unless you want to push my car from the trailer to big daddy's, it will be just me and my girl... :beer: 

see everyone friday night... :heart:

take care,
nash


----------



## Rome-an (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't know why I didn't see this until now, I'll be heading down Friday morning in the 83 GTI. This is the only show of the year for me so I hope to meet some of you guys. First year with the Rabbit. :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I wish I was already there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

I might be late kids. Car is still at the paint shop until 2. Going to be interesting putting the whole car together in under 12 hours. Wish me luck. -Hugo


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

You got this, Hugo. Get it done!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

deluxemike said:


> We are leaving tomorrow (Thursday) early morning.


Ah okay; spoke to my dad and he decided to leave the show for the young'uns. He's coming Saturday mostly for the cruise


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

Leaving in a bit. see you guys there! :beer:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm here.. where the hell is everyone else


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Damn, I hate you right now Tony. I haven't left yet.:banghead:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

irishpride said:


> I'm here.. where the hell is everyone else


 ahhhh shadddup


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Heading out now. See you fools in Helen. i should be there no later than 12. Peace!!


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

Had to make a Pit stop at a rest area and raise the car up an inch. Front passengers axle was supporting the frame rail. Guess I got some stance tunin at the Helendorf when I get there.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

Show droooooooooooooop......hehehehehehe hope you made it fine everyone wish i could've went...:heart::beer::thumbup:


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

We came down last night. Huttle Haus and carwash today. :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

moneytrap said:


>


:laugh: Great pic.

Be there in 4 hours. :heart:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

LilHearst said:


> Had to make a Pit stop at a rest area and raise the car up an inch. Front passengers axle was supporting the frame rail. Guess I got some stance tunin at the Helendorf when I get there.


hehehhe i just got lowering mine from the hwy height.. had to raise it before we left because of my tool bag. I think I brought my entire tool box :laugh:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

eudorra,nemoner1 and myself are huddle house.. 

just took this.,


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

A2jettafreak said:


> eudorra,nemoner1 and myself are huddle house..
> 
> just took this.,


i was eating at huddle house. you should have :wave:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it... Everything that could go wrong did. Paint guys were late etcetc. Apparently there was an issue with the shirts. I can't say I can take all of the blame. The guy who took over f'd up...he even sold the shirts I ordered.... Chime in those of you that got screwed and I'll try and resolve the issues.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, as the days to SoWo counted down, my gas money fund dwindled as well 

So I rode up this morning (Saturday) from Discover Mills Mall in my friend's almond colored Mk2 GTI. Wasn't able to drive my Mk1, or make it to the Mk1 get together Friday, but I made it! 

It was my first year to SoWo and I had an awesome time, saw sooo many incredible Veedubs. Can't wait for next year! I'll be sure to stay all 3 days and be more prepared next year though, hehe.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*T-Shirt*

ok Hugo, i paid for a shirt along with a couple more of my buds. I will have them chime in soon, unless they beat me to it. thx for taking care of this matter.
Jet

Had a blast regardless:thumbup:
BTW: I was in this, it was her 2nd show within the 11yrs i've own her. 












GaTeIg said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it... Everything that could go wrong did. Paint guys were late etcetc. Apparently there was an issue with the shirts. I can't say I can take all of the blame. The guy who took over f'd up...he even sold the shirts I ordered.... Chime in those of you that got screwed and I'll try and resolve the issues.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

airbornejet said:


> BTW: I was in this, it was her 2nd show within the 11yrs i've own her.


I got a few shots of your car! Love it :beer:


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

thx, if you get a chance can you email them to me. [email protected]
Thx in advance.:thumbup:


Slacker20 said:


> I got a few shots of your car! Love it :beer:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Oof yeah we managed to find the booth in the afternoon to pick up our shirts. They also helped out with the lowdown showdown the night before.. I lent them my led flashlight and they "couldn't remember" even using one the next day, let alone where they put it :facepalm:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

very very nice seeing the old faces again this year and also nice meeting the new ones. The mk1 gtg doubled in size since last year so lets do it again next year. Thanks to Omar for setting this up, and Hugo for his art work and getting the shirts going...

still can't believe i got the golden bunny this year. :heart: thanks guys..


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice talking to you again, and thanks for posting a pic of my ratty paint Black Scirocco S!!! Next year I will be more prepared!! :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ohhhhh dang hahahhaa










awesome mk1 pics. congrats on the win once again Tony. Glad to see a car that was driven and not trailered took home a trophy. 

-Trevor


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Awesome, just awesome.:thumbup:

I'll quit my job next year if I have to in order to make it. :laugh:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

irishpride said:


> i was eating at huddle house. you should have :wave:


i saw you.. we ate there aswell. place was getting busy and like to give people breathing room. 


as for the mk1 guys i met.. cool peeps! thanks for the bunny cookies.. and for letting me play fetch with the dog shes freaking awesome.. coolest dog by far! 

i know i approached a few including omar BtW ( i askd if ur seats were " ls recaros" or not) regardless love the car.

i apologize if anyone thought my buddy 3 wheeling his black mk2 gti on bags was obnoxious.. but there was grass space.. :-/ 

next yr ill try to bring the mk1


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the motivation I needed to continue building the bunny. The golden bunny will be mine next year, lol. Ok, I'll settle for some brownies instead.  :wave:


----------

